# Antibiotics



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

thought it would be good to post here too. https://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/three-things-every-dog-owner-should-know-about-antibiotics/


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

Yea, aware of the fact, but lucky because Roki's vet does no like to give antibiotics if they are not ABSOLUTELY necessary. That was once in his life (almost four years). He had bad pyodermia and she gave him antibiotics when she completeted analisys of smears taken from his skin. She also told me that steroids are almost more misused and that they cause even bigger damage.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

rokipiki said:


> Yea, aware of the fact, but lucky because Roki's vet does no like to give antibiotics if they are not ABSOLUTELY necessary. That was once in his life (almost four years). He had bad pyodermia and she gave him antibiotics when she completeted analisys of smears taken from his skin. She also told me that steroids are almost more misused and that they cause even bigger damage.


Steroids may cause bigger problems for the individual dog, but at least they don't cause the problems for everyone ELSE that the over-use of abx does.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

This came at a good time! Fred broke out in a staph infection about a month ago. They put him on antibiotics for a week. It cleared up but it's now back. I decided to try to clear it up without antibiotics. It looks bad but it doesn't seem to bother him. Once in awhile I will catch him licking it but not often. The vet recommended medi honey. I'm also using Benadryl spray and I will be washing him with the verbac shampoo recommended in another thread. I'm keeping him out of the high grass on hikes. I'm not sure what's causing this reaction, but I have a feeling it could be hiking in the tall grass....


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

Linda, you should wash him twice a week with that Virbac containing chlohexidine (shampoo has different name here in Europe, so I am not using the name, but active ingredient). You sholud keep him in suds for 10 minutes. I was doing that with Roki for two week and then switched to once a week. It looks exactly the same! Poor guys! Vet also gave Roki salmon oil and biotine with zinc l-methionine supplement. It could be allergy to grass or food, but in Roki's case it was pretty bad flea bite allergy.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks! Did you need antibiotics or did the fish oil and shampoo clear it up? Fred is currently on omega 3. I decided to up his dose of it. I hope it's not a food allergy....
I was able to find the Virbac shampoo but only the benzoyl peroxide one. The one you are talking about has a different ingredient. I did read about a test comparing the 2 shampoos and it said they pretty much had the same result. I will try it and if it doesn't work, I will see if I can find the shampoo you mentioned from my vet. He is comfortable but as his mommy it breaks my heart I do like pampering him twice a day though. I wipe his under belly down with warm water and apply the Benadryl spray and medi honey


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Just called my vet and will be picking u that shampoo and a leave in conditioner he recommends. The active ingredient is the one you mentioned. Fred will be getting another bath tonight. Poor boy just got bathed 2 days ago.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

unfortunately Tula has to be on antibiotics for a couple of weeks. But she is seeing the vet twice a week while on them.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Henry just had some awful puss thing (awful smelling) on his back foot. I soaked it 2x a day for a few days and he was put on antibiotics. He feels so much better!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wanted to do an update. So I decided against antibiotics for Fred's staph infection. I am using Medihoney and benadryl spray. I washed him once with Virbac Hexadene shampoo and Resicort conditioner. His skin is 80% better! I think the shampoo helped but the honey is doing wonders! I noticed last night I missed a wound that was hidden. So it was treated with the shampoo and conditioner once but not the honey. All the other wounds are looking great but this one was still red, dry and scaly. Just wanted to update just in case someone else had this problem! Here are the before and after pictures.

Been treating him this way for 4 days


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

Wow, that is amazing and thank you for passing on that info. My lab had a staph infection a few months ago. We didnt do the antibiotics either - we used coconut oil and the vibrac shampoo. If it happens again I will try the honey.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

SJ1998 said:


> Wow, that is amazing and thank you for passing on that info. My lab had a staph infection a few months ago. We didnt do the antibiotics either - we used coconut oil and the vibrac shampoo. If it happens again I will try the honey.


Just be sure it's the medihoney. You can't just use any honey. I just got some local honey this weekend and I am adding to their diets I hope that helps too!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

SJ1998 said:


> Wow, that is amazing and thank you for passing on that info. My lab had a staph infection a few months ago. We didnt do the antibiotics either - we used coconut oil and the vibrac shampoo. If it happens again I will try the honey.


Did you put the coconut oil on the wound? If it worked as well as the medihoney, I might try that next time. They honey is very sticky!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

So glad Mr. Fred is feeling/looking better!


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

lfung5 said:


> Did you put the coconut oil on the wound? If it worked as well as the medihoney, I might try that next time. They honey is very sticky![/QUOTE
> 
> Yes, I put it directly on and its funny you say that because I was thinking what I didnt like about the coconut oil was the slime factor - and I have hardwood floors too. The medihoney will probably be similar! But worth it to avoid the antibiotic.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Lol. I agree. The honey is probably worst than the slime. It is so tacky!
I'm just glad he is better. I'm feeding local honey now. They like it!


----------

